# A big Thank You to ehMac.ca Members! - Some Free TurboTax (Formerly QuickTax) Codes!



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Wanted to send a big *Thank You* to ehMac.ca members for being a part of this online community! 

Tax time is coming upon us and as a way of saying thanks, I've arranged with TurboTax (Formerly QuickTax) to distribute 15 codes to use any version of *TurboTax online* for *FREE*!

Just reply to this thread, and I will PM you the code within the next 24 hours, along with instructions on how to use the code. 

Also wanted to point out that TurboTax just released an iPad app!

You can find the app by *clicking here*. 










*A note the folks at TurboTax sent me:*

"The TurboTax Refund Calculator is a free iPad app that is, without a doubt, the fastest way to estimate for a Canadian to estimate their tax return or test out RRSP contribution scenarios. It would take a maximum of five minutes to figure out if your return is enough to pay for a beach vacation. That would be timely considering the temp outside. 

Want to know which ehMac Members pay the least tax? Because of the layout of the app, you can scroll between different provinces and territories very easily. Almost everyone who uses the app calculates their return, and then immediately checks to see how much bigger it would have been if they lived in a neighbouring province. "

They've let me know that this is their first iPad app, and are eager to improve it. If you have any feedback on the app, you are free to let them know in this thread. 

So anyway, if you want a coupon for free use of TurboTax online, be one of the first 15 members to reply to this thread! 

And thank you again for being a part of ehMac.ca! :clap:


----------



## steviewhy (Oct 21, 2010)

sudo rm -rf /


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

steviewhy said:


> Why thank you very much.


Booyaa!!! There's one free code! :clap: Code with instructions sent to you via PM


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

Cool, can I file 2 years at once? lol.... been sitting on this for a while now....


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

kloan said:


> Cool, can I file 2 years at once? lol.... been sitting on this for a while now....


Yeehaa... Code #2 has been grabbed! PM Sent! :clap:


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

ehMax said:


> Yeehaa... Code #2 has been grabbed! PM Sent! :clap:


Cheers ehMax


----------



## DR Hannon (Jan 21, 2007)

Wow, thanks!


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 21, 2004)

I see turbotax comes from Intuit. Interesting and surprising that they're supportive of Mac on this. Every time they contact me or ask me to fill out a survey for quickbooks, I ask them about a quickbooks for mac in Canada. Sigh.

Anyhow, about turbotax - I'm a bit paranoid about online stuff like this; do they keep your financial info, or is it purged when you are done calculating your return?


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

DR Hannon said:


> Wow, thanks!


Alright!... Coupon Code #3 has been PM'd to the good Doctor! :clap:

Have to go for supper a second, but I'll be back dispersing more codes later this evening. 
All you have to do is reply to this thread!


----------



## jwootton (Dec 4, 2009)

Thanks ehmax, always need a little help around tax time


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

I need one!  Thanks!


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

i'm interested as well!


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

I could use one too, thanks!


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Stephanie said:


> I see turbotax comes from Intuit. Interesting and surprising that they're supportive of Mac on this. Every time they contact me or ask me to fill out a survey for quickbooks, I ask them about a quickbooks for mac in Canada. Sigh.
> 
> Anyhow, about turbotax - I'm a bit paranoid about online stuff like this; do they keep your financial info, or is it purged when you are done calculating your return?


Hurray! Code #4 has been PM'd to Stephanie! :clap:


----------



## Tailrotor (May 8, 2009)

I'll take one if there's any left. Thanks!


----------



## darkscot (Nov 13, 2003)

Me me me me please


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

jwootton said:


> Thanks ehmax, always need a little help around tax time


Woot Woot! Code #5 to jwootton and that's no jive. :clap:


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Lars said:


> I need one!  Thanks!


It's on! Lars with code #6, full of tax tricks!


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

i-rui said:


> i'm interested as well!


Skinamadinkydoo, rui's got a code too! #7 PM'd. :clap:


----------



## jayman (Jan 4, 2008)

If I'm not too late, I would love to try it.


----------



## Snowy (Dec 13, 2008)

I'd like one also.

I have used them for tax returns for a few years now with no problems.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

John Clay said:


> I could use one too, thanks!


#8 sent to JC


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Tailrotor said:


> I'll take one if there's any left. Thanks!


Code #9 and it's all fine. There you go Trailrotor! :clap:


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

darkscot said:


> Me me me me please


Great Scott! darkscot has a perfect #10 code! :clap:


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

Very nice! Cheers


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

jayman said:


> If I'm not too late, I would love to try it.


Turn it all the way up to code #11. Crank it jayman! :clap:


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Snowy said:


> I'd like one also.
> 
> I have used them for tax returns for a few years now with no problems.


Its a perfect Snowy day to do your taxes! Code# 12 has been formed into a snowball and thrown your way! :clap:


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Ottawaman said:


> Very nice! Cheers


It's Ottawaman's lucky code# 13 day! :clap:


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

*Phew* 

Just counted, and they actually sent me 16 codes, so I have 3 more left.


----------



## Snowy (Dec 13, 2008)

ehMax said:


> Its a perfect Snowy day to do your taxes! Code# 12 has been formed into a snowball and thrown your way! :clap:


Thanks Mr. Mayor


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

Me! Me! PLEASE!


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

RunTheWorldOnMac said:


> Me! Me! PLEASE!


Yes.. Yes... Yes you may, code #14 is on its way! :clap:


----------



## AppleAuthority (May 21, 2005)

I wouldn't mind a copy if there are any left, if not, thank you for the link! It will give me a good reason to dump the QuickTax files from Windows that I have.


----------



## digitddog (Jul 5, 2006)

Me too please!


----------



## chimo (Jun 9, 2008)

Me too please, if there are any left. Thanks,


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

AppleAuthority said:


> I wouldn't mind a copy if there are any left, if not, thank you for the link! It will give me a good reason to dump the QuickTax files from Windows that I have.


By the Authority invested in me by TurboTax, I hereby give you code #15. :clap:


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

digitddog said:


> Me too please!


Hot DigitiDog! It's your sweet #16 code! :clap:


----------



## jayman (Jan 4, 2008)

Thank you very much Mr.Mayor and TurboTax!


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

That's it for now folks. Thanks very much for playing! 

Maybe the folks at *TurboTax* will fire me a few more codes to give out? :heybaby: 

Stay tuned!

PS... if any other Mac or iPhone / iPad related companies have something they want me to give away to ehMac.ca members, just send me a PM or email to ehmax ( @t } ehmac.ca!


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

I get to file my taxes for free to determine I still have to pay the government.


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

Thanks Mr. Mayor!


----------



## steviewhy (Oct 21, 2010)

sudo rm -rf /


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Just want to update the last post so I don't get so many PM's... 

Unfortunately, out of codes right now. Will hopefully have some more soon. When I do, I'll post here.


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

Thanks Mr. Mayor!!!


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 21, 2004)

Thank you Mr. Mayor!


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

That was very very nice of you Mr. Mayor and to all those who received a code congrats! :clap:


----------



## greydoggie (Apr 21, 2009)

If you get more I'll take one:heybaby:


----------



## viffer (Aug 29, 2007)

Thanks Mr. Mayor. If you get more I'l take one.


----------



## Jarooda (Jul 18, 2006)

Thanks Mr. Mayor!!!! I would love a code!!!


----------



## Utopianbl (Feb 14, 2011)

Lurker turned poster - reckon I can get one 

Thanks


----------



## QuickTaxGeoff (Dec 17, 2009)

Hey everyone,
Geoff here from the TurboTax team. Thanks for your interest. I'll touch base with The Mayor about what else we can do. 

@ stephanie: good questions about security. Online is the fastest growing segment of tax software. If you’re comfortable with online banking, you should feel good about preparing and filing online. TurboTax Online uses 128-bit SSL encryption technology. This is the same level of encryption the Canada Revenue Agency uses for NETFILE, and the major banks use for online banking. 
You’re in charge of your information. It’s an online service, but only you have access to the data. All your data is encrypted and only you have the access key and ability to see it. Once you`ve prepared your return, you can NETFILE your return or print it and mail it. We always recommend you create a PDF of your return and store it on your own computer. 

Hope that helps! 
Geoff


----------



## Silv (Mar 28, 2008)

If you get more (or decide to extend the offer) please let me know!

Thanks!


----------



## diveman (Apr 23, 2005)

I too would be grateful for a free or significantly reduced rate for TurboTax. I have used the former version for many years and have never had any issues with it. 

Thank you TurboTax and Mr. Mayor for your generous gift!


----------



## jrichardson (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi Mr. Mayor,

If you get more codes I'll take one!

Thanks,

Jeff


----------



## Garry (Jan 27, 2002)

Ditto... that would be great if you got more.


----------



## RageBoyz (Feb 9, 2011)

My wife whose a member here saw this when it first went up but was unable to log into the forum ( she still cant under her nick ) otherwise she would have jumped on it right away for that is the same one we used last year for the first time and it worked perfectly.

IF there are extras, I too would be more than happy to get one and can supply my wifes nick as I am just learning how to use our Mac now and she does all of that stuff, or at least until i am better with the computer.

But i can attest to it being a great tax software. We were both rather impressed with it last year!


----------



## arminia (Jan 27, 2005)

Having used QuickTax the last couple of years I would also appreciate a code if more become available. Thanks.


----------



## freeboater (Jul 11, 2008)

I've been using the online version for two years and can't recommend it highly enough.

It takes the work out of taxes and I've seen significant speed improvements in my return.

Only complaint is that it said I had to pay last year.  Although, it helped me figure out how to pay the least.

A free code would be fantastic if you get anymore, but I'll be using it either way.


----------



## RageBoyz (Feb 9, 2011)

I the person from the software company is reading this, I would love to know an answer to a question I do have.

I need to go back and do 2 years, 2004 and 2005.
Being so far back, can I still do them and send them online OR must they be mailed in by snail mail so old?

I seem to recall once being told I might have to do that, and therefore not use Turbo Tax, otherwise I will be having to get 3 license keys next week for this year and those 2.


----------



## arminia (Jan 27, 2005)

My Credit Union has a link to TurboTax for 20% off so still some saving. Yours might too.


----------



## QuickTaxGeoff (Dec 17, 2009)

arminia said:


> My Credit Union has a link to TurboTax for 20% off so still some saving. Yours might too.


Most of the Canadian big banks and many credit unions offer their customers a discount on TurboTax Online. You likely need to log on in order to see it. 

Cheers,

Geoff


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

It not as good as The Mayor's and TurboTax's offer, but for others looking for a bit of a break a Google search on 'Canada TurboTax coupon' seems to provide some possible options.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

I thought this was just for iPad's, Silly me.
Should've replied from page one.

But, I think it might be free anyways,
I only work about 8 months in a year.


----------



## Snowy (Dec 13, 2008)

Finished up our taxes yesterday and Turbo Tax worked great, as usual.
The best part, it was free.

Thanks again.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Ok ehMacians.....

I've got 7 more online *TurboTax (Formerly QuickTax) Online* codes to give out!! :clap:

We're starting over again from this post. 

To get a code, I want a reply to this post answering the following question...

*What would your "dream deduction" be*? (i.e.: writing off beer as a business expense; a new macbook, your chihuahua's kibble as a security cost, etc )

Most humorous, creative "dream deduction" wish will get a free *TurboTax Online* code. :clap: I have to head out for a bit this afternoon, but will be reading answers later in the day. 

Anyone who's used TurboTax online already... what did you think? 

Anyone have any comments, questions or suggestions? We have a representative Intuit on the forums, "QuickTaxGeoff" who can answer your questions, or take feedback if you have any suggestion.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

ehMax said:


> Ok ehMacians.....
> 
> I've got 7 more online *TurboTax (Formerly QuickTax) Online* codes to give out!! :clap:
> 
> ...


My dream would be a new cottage, But that is just a dream at the moment.
Maybe I'll win one on the P.M.L. ticket I bought recently.

I suppose in the meantime...
Having a big enough return to pay off Visa would be a nice start.

Dave


----------



## diveman (Apr 23, 2005)

As someone with two young children my dream deduction would be to be able to claim all the supplies that are required for them. Diapers, wipes, formula, daycare (we do deduct that one) and anything else associated with them. 

If that is not doable, then the ability to deduct the vacation that is required when Grandma/Grandpa will take the kids. 

I have used the previous versions of TurboTax every year for at least the last four years. Fantastic product!


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

They should make all these gas and food increases Tax deductible,
Considering it isn't a gas or food shortage.

That would be a nice dream deduction.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

My "dream deduction" would be for the costs involved in a counting-sheep farm--except they'd always be escaping over the fences... (sorry for that).

Alternatively, and realistically, my dream deduction would involve costs associated with driving to work in order to make money from which to deduct tax deductions.


----------



## Dr T (May 16, 2009)

ehMax said:


> ...reply to this post answering the following question...
> 
> *What would your "dream deduction" be*? ...


I would like to be able to deduct, at fair market value, the in-kind contribution that my wife makes in getting me ready and presentable enough to go out and earn income. 

I don't include what she does to prepare herself for the same purpose, or the minimal effort that I make for myself - everybody does that much.


----------



## chimo (Jun 9, 2008)

Dream deduction: all Apple products.


----------



## Silv (Mar 28, 2008)

Nothing fancy, just all personal products purchased used for work purposes.

Say for example I'll refuse the free Blackberry and IBM Thinkpad but I'll use an Android or iPhone in addition to a MBP running Fusion or something of that sort.

Plus being a sysadmin the native tools included with the MBP allows me to manage all of our enterprise level storage frames and systems without additional installation required for ssh, java, etc..


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

dolawren said:


> My dream would be a new cottage, But that is just a dream at the moment.
> Maybe I'll win one on the P.M.L. ticket I bought recently.
> 
> I suppose in the meantime...
> ...


Code sent! :clap:


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

diveman said:


> As someone with two young children my dream deduction would be to be able to claim all the supplies that are required for them. Diapers, wipes, formula, daycare (we do deduct that one) and anything else associated with them.
> 
> If that is not doable, then the ability to deduct the vacation that is required when Grandma/Grandpa will take the kids.
> 
> I have used the previous versions of TurboTax every year for at least the last four years. Fantastic product!


Code sent! :clap:


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

HowEver said:


> My "dream deduction" would be for the costs involved in a counting-sheep farm--except they'd always be escaping over the fences... (sorry for that).
> 
> Alternatively, and realistically, my dream deduction would involve costs associated with driving to work in order to make money from which to deduct tax deductions.


Code sent! :clap:


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Dr T said:


> I would like to be able to deduct, at fair market value, the in-kind contribution that my wife makes in getting me ready and presentable enough to go out and earn income.
> 
> I don't include what she does to prepare herself for the same purpose, or the minimal effort that I make for myself - everybody does that much.


Code sent! :clap:


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

chimo said:


> Dream deduction: all Apple products.


Code sent! :clap:


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Silv said:


> Nothing fancy, just all personal products purchased used for work purposes.
> 
> Say for example I'll refuse the free Blackberry and IBM Thinkpad but I'll use an Android or iPhone in addition to a MBP running Fusion or something of that sort.
> 
> Plus being a sysadmin the native tools included with the MBP allows me to manage all of our enterprise level storage frames and systems without additional installation required for ssh, java, etc..


Code sent! :clap:


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

I've got 4 more codes left.


----------



## diveman (Apr 23, 2005)

Thank you Mr. Mayor and the TurboTax people!


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

ehMax said:


> I've got 4 more codes left.


Do I dare ask on behalf of a single Mum neighbour, but I think she used freeway tax for Mac to do her two year old delayed taxes last year and my request is only in case there is a code left that no one else can use.

So put my request at the bottom of your list. ;-)

And I don't have any other 'tax dream' other than to be able to make every single expenditure I do and make in Canada to support the economy and the ability to make each one a write-off or at least a proper deduction.

Dream land I know...


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Thank you sent!



ehMax said:


> Code sent! :clap:


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

ehMax said:


> Code sent! :clap:


Thank you.


----------



## sashmo (Oct 19, 2002)

We've been using Turbo Tax for several years. Thank goodness its a good app as there aren't too many choices out there for Canadians.


----------



## RSGGSR (Apr 25, 2010)

Hmm, 
seems like there may be one or two left...if so , me please

deductions... hobbies! camera lenses, iPads, car tires etc.

realistically, the real undeductable expenses of raising a child. Those children may be the automatons who have work to pay off our increasing debt.


----------



## tomtom (Apr 13, 2007)

I'd appreciate a code if there are any left. We're still on the boat in the Bahamas but fear we must come home soon to get those taxes done.
I guess deducting the boat expenses would be kinda nice.


----------



## RageBoyz (Feb 9, 2011)

I asked for a code some time ago......if there is still one out there, Id love to get one please



HAVE DONE MINE NO LONGER NEEDED


----------



## RageBoyz (Feb 9, 2011)

BTW I just found out due to a break up 2 years of mine weren't done, in 2004-2005..............anyone know iF there is somewhere one can get free software for those years, that far back?

( I am willing to pay as well, just to find one that can do these 2 years but assume its so long ago they would likely give them away IF there is a company that still has any?)


----------



## BlueMax (Aug 8, 2005)

RageBoyz said:


> BTW I just found out due to a break up 2 years of mine weren't done, in 2004-2005..............anyone know iF there is somewhere one can get free software for those years, that far back?


Good question... I need to redo mine from 2007/8 so I'm in a similar boat...

I know the codes are gone, all I want to know is if this is a good, reliable, respected tax program! I've got some complicated stuff regarding separation that may require a human at H&R...


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

You can get older year copies from taxfreeway Cutting edge Canadian tax software - TaxFreeway for Mac with 2005 on for Windows and 2007 on for Mac.
TaxFreeway and follow their directions for getting old versions.


----------



## RageBoyz (Feb 9, 2011)

Tax Freeway. I still have the 2009 and 2010 versions I used and was pleased with it.

However I have just spent several hours yesterday doing my 2004 return, which I think I got right but for some reason i am way off on my 2005 return which I have been at since 2pm this afternoon and its all wrong but i cant figure out why.

So I have been looking all over the web for ANY Mac related tax software from 2005--------anyone know of any?

Yes, Tax Freeway has some old ones but only as far back as 2007.
I need 2005..

If anyone knows of any, please let me know.

I hate to say it but it might be worthwhile to have a Windows PC just at tax time as it is much easier to find software for it than Mac, let alone 6-7 years back ;-(


----------



## RageBoyz (Feb 9, 2011)

BlueMax said:


> Good question... I need to redo mine from 2007/8 so I'm in a similar boat...
> 
> I know the codes are gone, all I want to know is if this is a good, reliable, respected tax program! I've got some complicated stuff regarding separation that may require a human at H&R...



H + R Block?

Do urself a favor and if you need to have someone actually do ur taxes, go to an accountant, not H + R Block

Actually I went to them once, 2 years ago and I had no idea until about 9 months later when they notifiied me but they actually overpaid me by about $1800 but they gave me the money on interac type cards and I gave them to my X husband to use......so i wasnt aware of the overpayment


----------



## RageBoyz (Feb 9, 2011)

Too soon for me to say what its like, or how it even works but I have just found one online for earlier years such as 2004-05
But its a spreadable 

Excel MyTAX 2005 Order Request



> MyTAX is our immediately downloadable Excel spreadsheet version of the T1 GENERAL Personal Income Tax Return for residents of Ontario & Alberta & British Columbia & Manitoba & Nova Scotia. MyTAX is free to download and distribute to anyone you know. Users have the option to contribute $10. towards our costs to provide & support MyTAX. We thank those who use the PayPal button below, or mail a cheque or cash to our address which is in the software.
> 1) MyTAX 2005 & later is compatible with the MacIntosh version of Excel as well as the pc version of Excel.
> 2) MyTAX 2005 & later can be run by OpenOffice (Calc) which is a spreadsheet application that is free.




I have MS for Office on my Mac so just downloading it now.
YOu dont have to pay for it.
I will IF it works and its only $10 so they ask for a donation.
But if it doesn't help me, then I wont


----------



## RageBoyz (Feb 9, 2011)

*DONE*

I just breezed through my 2005 tax refund in 30 min. Would have been a lot less time but after having been at it all day by pen i was losing my concentration but the end result is that it got me where i needed to be and did it accurately for me.

And it is free for those who cant afford it---------but they ask for $10 donation which i will now do since i know it works but i didnt have to pay it ahead of time.
I will now also go back and make sure i did the 2004 one correct........( i think off hand they had 2004 as well but might be wrong )

TAX SOFTWARE I AM REFERRING TO IS LISTED IN THE POST I TYPED ABOVE THIS ONE

in fact I might put this in another thread as I am not sure anyone will come read this if they didnt get a free code already but i dont think anyone knows of this software for i looked for ages on mac forums and never saw it mentioned


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

I'm not sure if RageBoyz or the "demolished can't access the ehmac site" SD-B user is actually the poster here, but from our tax records for 2004-2005 it seems we were using the TaxTron software on our Mac.

Maybe they still have those versions available for your use, but it seems like you got things sorted out.

And I thought that I was a procrastinator... but NOT a six year round-tuit type!!

And maybe completed, but how accurate is it and are you getting shafted?? Definately yes if you were shown to owe any money!!! A good tax consultant/preparer might be a better option to use, and may even save you some money.


----------



## sands989 (May 3, 2007)

my dream deduction would be, being able to claim the interest I have paid on my mortgage. 

I used turbo tax last year and it worked great =-)

any codes left?


----------



## RageBoyz (Feb 9, 2011)

pm-r said:


> I'm not sure if RageBoyz or the "demolished can't access the ehmac site" SD-B user is actually the poster here, but from our tax records for 2004-2005 it seems we were using the TaxTron software on our Mac.
> 
> Maybe they still have those versions available for your use, but it seems like you got things sorted out.
> 
> ...



Sorry I did forgot to put in that it was me, the X wife typing, not Kevin.
Yes, me.


No, I am 100% confident this was right.
It wasn't a matter of my putting it off but assuming Kevin had handled it way back when.
I only just recently found out that those 2 years had not been, due to it being the time our 20 year relationship "marriage" ended or I would have done it at the time.
So, naturally I had to go back and take a peek.

I have used TaxTron this year and last------and every year before that from the time he and I technically split up.
He just dropped them off at one of our lawyers before that and they handled them.
Since we live together though i could have just had him drop mine off at the lawyers again but i prefer to keep it seperate

And I was very pleased with TaxTron but I didn't want to say that in this thread as I understand this thread is to promote another tax software ( hence why I began a new thread on that one software elsewhere)

But unfornately TaxTron did not go back far enough.
I spoke to the man that was giving away the codes to this software mentioned in this thread to see if I could buy earlier versions but they didnt have any 

Again, I didnt want to promote it here but sine you brought it up, I am very impressed with what I just used and how quickly I got through it.
Understand that I did 2004 yesterday by hand..........took me several hours and after many mistakes and fixes I finally got it and mailed it off today.
Then I attacked 2005 today but i was at it 7 hours straight ( I dont give up easily )
and it was a mess.

There were some changes in 2005 that weren't in 2004, that aren't in any year after 2005, at least where I am concerned so 2005 was by far the most difficult year to date yet this one just pulled it off immediately and I have just used 2004 to double check that I got it right by hand yesterday and i did.

In any event.........everyone seems to use these main ones.
I was unable and had to resort to unfamiliar software.
This one, as it turns out does not NETFILE

I am now on the hunt and will post in the other one IF i can find one to redo it and netfile it otherwise i will just snail mail it tomorrow.
But I think I have my eye on another option that might 


Anyhow, my intention was not to hijack this original thread.........


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

Without hijacking this thread as you say, maybe you could do what a childhood friend did many years ago, and for a number of years at that, when setting up his new business and then going through a seperation and maybe divorce, he just picked up the appropriate tax form from the post office, signed and dated the form, and just attached all his receipts etc. and stuck it all in the big envelope and sent it off.

Never a problem, and his attitude was that they would do and check the supplied info anyway - which they did!! And no charges for any of his tax submissions!!!

Just a thought to consider. ;-)


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Filed my taxes today but the coupon code failed
Was there a time limit on those coupon codes?

Too late now though, I paid TurboTax with my credit card at the end of the online return.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

dolawren said:


> Filed my taxes today but the coupon code failed
> Was there a time limit on those coupon codes?
> 
> Too late now though, I paid TurboTax with my credit card at the end of the online return.


Hmmm.. that's unfortunate. I wasn't informed of any time limit on the codes.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

ehMax said:


> Hmmm.. that's unfortunate. I wasn't informed of any time limit on the codes.


I'll get the better half to try it again when she files,
I don't think I entered incorrectly, But you never know.


----------



## QuickTaxGeoff (Dec 17, 2009)

Lawrence said:


> I'll get the better half to try it again when she files,
> I don't think I entered incorrectly, But you never know.


FYI, there are no time limits on the TurboTax codes; although they are only for the current TY2010 tax season - you can't do your taxes from 1987 with them .

Cheers,

Geoff


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

QuickTaxGeoff said:


> FYI, there are no time limits on the TurboTax codes; although they are only for the current TY2010 tax season - you can't do your taxes from 1987 with them .
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Geoff


My significant other got it to work for her income tax return, She's happy.

Many many many thanks to Ehmax.


----------



## DR Hannon (Jan 21, 2007)

I just tried to use the code and it says it is invalid.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

DR Hannon said:


> I just tried to use the code and it says it is invalid.


Maybe grab a copy of "TaxFreeway for Mac 2010" instead.
Cutting edge Canadian tax software - TaxFreeway for Mac

Cheaper as well and DO run their 'summary' calculator before you finish and send in the netfile copy. 

"TaxFreeway for Mac 2010	Up to 20	Returns $14.95"

Your time is running a bit short. ;-)


----------



## diveman (Apr 23, 2005)

Used my code this weekend. I was very happy to see that the code allowed me to use it for the full home and business edition as well as the home edition. It also allowed me to use it for both of our returns. That was a nice surprise. 

Thanks again to Mr. Mayor and the good people at Turbo Tax. Now if only someone would pay some for my taxes...


----------



## DR Hannon (Jan 21, 2007)

Oh well, I ponied up the money. I had my taxes done already and did not want to go through it again in a different program.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

DR Hannon said:


> Oh well, I ponied up the money. I had my taxes done already and did not want to go through it again in a different program.


That makes sense and I would have done the same thing.

But I would have thought the program would have (or should have) given some sort of heads up notification that it wasn't registered for printing of filing when you first started.


----------



## DR Hannon (Jan 21, 2007)

pm-r said:


> That makes sense and I would have done the same thing.
> 
> But I would have thought the program would have (or should have) given some sort of heads up notification that it wasn't registered for printing of filing when you first started.


No, since it was done online I had to wait til i was ready to file.


----------

